# Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn



## Dorschotze (19. August 2017)

Hallo Dorschangler,

Vor drei Wochen waren wir mit der MS Silverland zum Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee. Als wir am Nachmittag zurück in den Hafen Burg auf Fehmarn kamen, wurden wir alle einzeln kontrolliert. Es wurde die Fangmenge an Dorsch überprüft und die Mindestmaase der gefangenen Fische.

Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos davon gemacht. Die beiden Kontrolleure sind extra von Heiligenhafen mit dem Dienstwagen angereist.

Gruss Dorschotze


----------



## Dorschoffi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Und was machen die, wenn der Fisch filitiert ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

dumm gucken (weil die da nix sagen können in SH)..

In MeckPomm darfste nicht filetieren vorher (bescheixxen verhindern) :
*Verordnung zur Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern
(Küstenfischereiverordnung - KüFVO M-V)*

*§ 9
Fischfang mit der Handangel und der Köderfischsenke*

3.
Je Angeltag und je Erlaubnisscheininhaber dürfen ungeachtet sonstiger Fänge bis zu drei Hechte, drei Zander und drei Salmoniden (Lachs, Meerforelle) *und nach europäischem Recht festgesetzte Dorschmengen* gefangen, angeeignet und in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern angelandet werden. Fische, die einer Fangmengenbegrenzung unterliegen, *dürfen nur als ganze Fische oder ausgenommen mit Kopf oder als zwei Filets mit Haut je Fisch an Bord gelagert oder angelandet werden.*


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hi,

danke für die Info! Wie streng waren die Kontrollen?

danke
mario


----------



## Mollebulle (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

....mit Uniform? ist das die WaPo ??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dumm gucken (weil die da nix sagen können in SH)..



Und selbst wenn die jemanden (das erste Mal in einem Kalenderjahr) erwischen, können die den in S-H nicht bestrafen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

eben..
Das versucht Dr. Lemcke ja über die Krücke C+R, wie Du ja weisst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Und diese Kontrollen sollen verschärft werden. Laut "gut informierten Kreisen" werden allein in MeckPomm 150 zusätzliche Kontrolleure angestellt, die Bonuszahlungen anhand "überführter Straftäter" erhalten sollen. Jeder Angler, der über das Bag Limit hinaus Fänge mitführt, erhält eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei, wurde uns erklärt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hier gehts um SH, MeckPomm auf Grund Gesetzeslage anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Rechtlich grundsätzliche Unterschiede:
Für Kontrollen/Strafen sind in Landesgewässern die Länder zuständig, welche die EU-Verordnung umsetzen müss(t)en mit eigener Verordnung/Gesetz und Strafandrohung dazu.

Für Bundesgewässer (AWZ) ist es das BMEL, das da aber auch noch komplett in der Luft hängt. 

Um nicht zwischen Fängen aus AWZ und Landesgewässern unterscheiden zu müssen, hat MeckPomm den Begriff "anlanden" verwendet (weil dann wurscht woher, international, national oder Landesgewässer).

In wie weit das so dann rechtlich bei einer konkreten oder abstrakten Normenkontrolle haltbar wäre (auch weil Ostdorschbestahnd in Reichweite >> nicht reguliert!), ist eine juristische Streitfrage.

SH hat da noch gar nicht reagiert und weder Verordnung noch Strafe/Bußgeld festgelegt wie notwendig bis dato (deswegen sind solche Kontrollen eh witzlos, würde mangels Verordnung/Gesetz und Strafandrohung höchstens ein "dududu!!" geben können in SH)


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

MV
Wie hoch sind da eigentlich die Strafen, wenn man paar fische zu viel hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

OHNE Gewehr/Gewähr:
Wenn ichs richtig im Kopp hab ist Strafandrohung  Bußgeld bis 75.000 Euro


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SH hat da noch gar nicht reagiert und weder Verordnung noch Strafe/Bußgeld festgelegt wie notwendig bis dato (deswegen sind solche Kontrollen eh witzlos, würde mangels Verordnung/Gesetz und Strafandrohung höchstens ein "dududu!!" geben können in SH)



Meines Wissens nach wurden gegen mehrere Angler dort Bußgelder verhängt und Anzeigen angedroht (ein Kollege war betroffen). Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OHNE Gewehr/Gewähr:
> Wenn ichs richtig im Kopp hab ist Strafandrohung  Bußgeld bis 75.000 Euro




bis zu, aber hat jemand wirklich mal konkrete Strafen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

MeckPomm

*§ 25
Ordnungswidrigkeiten*

10. § 9 Nr. 3 die dort genannten Fangbegrenzungen nicht einhält oder keine ganzen Fische oder Fische ausgenommen mit Kopf lagert oder anlandet,
....
(2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 75 000 Euro geahndet werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



nostradamus schrieb:


> bis zu, aber hat jemand wirklich mal konkrete Strafen?|kopfkrat



Es wurden wohl Bußgelder verhängt. Vielleicht hat jemand Informationen, um welche Summen es da geht. War wohl bei einigen Personen dreistellig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *SH hat da noch gar nicht reagiert und weder Verordnung noch Strafe/Bußgeld festgelegt* wie notwendig bis dato (deswegen sind solche Kontrollen eh witzlos, würde mangels Verordnung/Gesetz und Strafandrohung höchstens ein "dududu!!" geben können in SH)
> ...


Bitte § und Strafandrohung nennen im Gesetz/Verordnung von SH, nach der das möglich sein soll - gibt es (noch) nicht meines Wissens (und find ich nirgends) ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> MeckPomm
> 
> *§ 25
> Ordnungswidrigkeiten*
> ...



Es fand aber eine massive Kontrolle in SH statt. Und dort wurden Bußgelder verhängt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte § und Strafandrohung nennen im Gesetz/Verordnung von SH, nach der das möglich sein soll - gibt es (noch) nicht meines Wissens (und find ich nirgends) ...



Deshalb frage ich ja, ob jemand Betroffene kennt. Mein Kollege hat jedenfalls gesagt, dass die Aktion was von Überfall-Kommando hatte ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es fand aber eine massive Kontrolle in SH statt. Und dort wurden Bußgelder verhängt.



Bitte § und Strafandrohung nennen im Gesetz/Verordnung von SH, nach der das möglich sein soll - gibt es (noch) nicht meines Wissens (und find ich nirgends) .

Wer weiss wegen was die Bußgelder gekriegt haben (und was die so rumerzählen)  - kaum wegen Baglimit (siehe oben, mangels gesetzlicher Grundlage und Strafandrohung).

NOCHMAL:
Bitte § und Strafandrohung nennen im Gesetz/Verordnung von SH, nach der das möglich sein soll - gibt es (noch) nicht meines Wissens (und find ich nirgends) .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Es gibt zur Zeit keine Ahndungsmöglichkeit in S-H außer die  Festsetzung eines Zwangsgeldes. Da dieses grundsätzlich vorab  schriftlich angedroht werden muss, ist man also als Ersttäter quasi  straffrei. Wird man darüber hinaus erwischt, kostet das 50.- Euro  Zwangsgeld plus 35.- Euro für jeden Dorsch über dem Baglimit. Hinzu  kommen 25.- Euro Verwaltungsgebühr und 3,50 Euro Zustellungsgeld  (Porto). Somit kostet beim zweiten Vergehen der sechste Dorsch schlappe  113,50 Euro.

Da die Verordnung nur für 2017 gilt, muss in 2018 bei einer neuen  Verordnung natürlich das Zwangsgeld wieder im Vorfeld angedroht werden.  Anders verhält es sich, wenn die Seefischerei- Bußgeldverordnung  dahingehend verändert wird (also das Baglimit erfasst wiird) oder die  KüFo angepasst wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Anders verhält es sich, wenn die Seefischerei- Bußgeldverordnung  dahingehend verändert wird (also das Baglimit erfasst wiird) oder die  KüFo angepasst wird.


#6#6#6
Eben, nix Bußgeld ohne rechtliche Grundlage..

Da war MeckPomm konsequenter..


----------



## Dorschotze (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Also bei unserer Kontrolle, wo ich ja nun dabei war, wurde niemand erwischt. Die haben aber bei allen Anglern die frischen Filets einzeln nachgezählt. 
Wir hatten an dem Tag nicht viel Dorsch gefangen, nur viel Wittling. Und jemand an Bord war so freundlich und hat uns vorgewarnt, was uns am Hafen erwartet. Somit hätte natürlich niemand Zuviel 

Die beiden Kontrolleure waren von der Fischereibehörde aus Heiligenhafen. Über mögliche Strafen weiß ich nichts. Was mich gewundert hat, ist das die nicht auch gleich geprüft haben, ob die Fischereiabgabe für Schleswig-Holstein entrichtet wurde.

Die haben uns Angler echt auf dem Kieker. Da fährt man 300 km zum Angeln muss noch Parkschein, Unterkunft und Kutter bezahlen und wird behandelt wie ein Schwerverbrecher. Langsam hört es auf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Wir haben lange genug gewarnt, Anglerdemo hat lange genug gewarnt - die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV haben schlicht gepennt und sich nicht gewehrt bzw. alles noch schlimmer gemacht mit ihren bescheuerten Vorschlägen (Mindestmaßerhöhung etc.) 

Und die Geschichte mit dem Rückwurfverbot, wo Verbände augenscheinlich auch wieder pennen, steht auch noch an:
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden


----------



## Dorschotze (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

In vielen anderen Ländern geht man einfach nur ans Wasser und angelt...

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Deutschland regelt sich  alles kaputt... SCHADE


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Dorschotze schrieb:


> In vielen anderen Ländern geht man einfach nur ans Wasser und angelt...
> 
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Deutschland regelt sich  alles kaputt... SCHADE



Kontrollen gibt es auch anderswo!
Wenn man sich an die Regeln hält, ist es doch wohl auch kein Problem?
Aber anscheinend doch!
Im Gegensatz zu "Kuscheldeutschland" gibt es Länder, z.B. Amerika, da wirst du bei Regelverstössen, mit ein bisschen Motzen, in Handschellen abgeführt!

Jürgen


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Jo und ne Schusswaffe ist wiederum kein Problem.


----------



## offense80 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Dann sollten sich diese Hilfssheriffs auch mal daran machen die Fischfangflotte regelmäßig zu kontrollieren. Nicht nur Maschengröße der Netze sondern auch, was wieder über Bord geht und nicht in den Büchern auftaucht, obwohl es das jetzt muss......und bitte nicht nur bei den deutschen Schiffen. 
Aber Moment.....ist bestimmt zu viel Arbeit, zu zeitaufwändig und personell schlecht durchführbar. Da stellen wir doch lieber 2 Männchen da hin, die dann mal gucken ob sie die Angler etwas abzocken können. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFRNzpjyFhc


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Da fällt mir ein passendes Zitat von Miloš Zemanvon 2015 ein.
(Präsident von Tschechien)
[edit by Admin: Komplett anderer Zusammenhang, bei dem es eben nicht ums Angeln geht -  und hier haben wir eben keine allgemeine Politik . Danke]


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

naja, manche hören auch seltsames  von seltsamen Leuten oder die von denen was gehört wird wissen es selber nicht besser..

Ich bin ja sowohl mit BMEL wie  den Ministerien in SH wie MeckPomm in Verbindung..

Solche "Großkontrollen" wie hier für SH beschrieben soll ja zum einschüchtern dienen als Leuchtturmprojekt, weil man weiss, dass man nicht vernünftig kontrollieren kann/will und Präsenz zeigen will (politische Anordnung).....

Lars selber ist auch Aufseher in SH und kann da sicher noch mehr zu sagen.

Und die WaPo freut sich nach Hörensagen über die Aktinen von Anglerdemo, weil die befürchten, wenn es weniger Angeltourismus gibt, dass noch weitere Stellen bei ihnen wegfallen..

So einfach wie das manche Hörensager meinen, isses nicht..

In MeckPomm könnte es höchstens sein, dass die von Verbandsaufsehern reden (was aber hier bei der Geschichte SH nix zu sagen hat)...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, manche hören auch seltsames  von seltsamen Leuten oder die von denen was gehört wird wissen es selber nicht besser..



Die "seltsamen Leute", von denen ich das gehört habe, sitzen im Umweltministerium in Berlin. Ich denke, die erzählen mir keine Märchen, auch wenn das zuständige Ministerium ein anderes ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Das BMUB hat damit nur rein gar nix zu tun, weder juristisch, fachlich, personell noch sonst wie......

Was die da meinen, ist komplett latte...

Da hasste halt was von seltsamen Leuten gehört, die in der Materie null Ahnung haben (die haben mit Angelverbot AWZ genügend am Hals, worum sie sich kümmern müssen, weil sie es dank Lars nicht durchbekommen haben bis jetzt)..

Ich hab auch mal von jemand gehört, dass die mehr Radarkontrollen auffer Autobahn machen (150), ausm Arbeitsministerium (oder wars Landwirtschaft?) ......
;-)))


----------



## astratrinker (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ich war letztens mal bei den Jungs aus Heiligenhafen und hab mich mit Sohnemann über ein paar Dinge informiert, machten auf mich eher den Eindruck, das die dem Hobbyangler gut gesonnen sind. Das Sie jetzt mal was kontrollieren was ihre Aufgabe ist, find ich völlig in Ordnung. Das Dorschlimit ist ja nun inzwischen jedem bekannt und wenn ich mich an meine letzte fahrt mit dem Boot nach Pelzerhaken erinnere, bin ich froh wenn mal jemand das Mindestmaß überprüft.


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Wie ein "Überfallkommando" sehen die aber nicht aus....sehe auch keine Pistolen !! Sind eben in Uniform und machen Ihren Job. Ob jetzt Sinn oder Unsinnig aus Anglerischer Sicht ist ein anderes Thema. Fakt ist : Sie sind dazu berechtigt und handeln Gesetzmäßig. Wer sich dann nicht an die Gesetze hält , muss eben die Konsequenz tragen. Punkt:


----------



## Tigersclaw (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Komische Diskussion....
Sollen sich Kontrolleure mit Martinshorn und wehenden Fahnen ..am besten noch 3 Tage vorher ankündigen?
Wenn es Regeln gibt (ob sinnvoll oder nicht), muss es immer auch Menschen geben, die schauen, ob diese auch eingehalten werden. Der Mensch ist leider nun mal so, das er oft Regeln überschreitet/nicht einhält, um sich eigene Vorteile zu verschaffen. Solange alles sachlich und vernünftig von statten geht, können die gerne jeden Tag kommen.  Der Ton macht die Musik.
Erfahrungsgemäß meckern viele zuerst über mangelnde Fänge, dann über "sinnnlose" Regeln (Fanglimits, Mitnahmefenster,...) und dann natürlich über die Kontrollen.

Ja sicher ich kenne das Kontrollieren von beiden Seiten. Ich habe auch schon über sehr unhöfliche, um jeden Preis nach "Verstößen" suchende , Kontrolleure gemeckert. Aber ein Großteil macht einfach nur seinen Job/Ehrenamt, mit denen kann man sogar ganz gut quatschen .
Seit einer sehr unfreundlichen Erfahrung bei einer Kontrolle, habe ich immer eine eigene Liste mit, in der ich Namen, Dienstnummer und Auftreten der jeweiligen Personen notiere. Am besten noch ein/zwei Zeugen. 

Grüße Claw


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Das Problem ist, dass in SH das mit den Regeln eben nicht eindeutig geregelt ist und rechtliche Grundlage für Strafen bis dato mehr als zweifelhaft..

Kannste viel kontrollieren, wenns nachher nicht rechtlich sicher durchsetzbar ist. 
Siehe Posting von Lars dazu..


----------



## offense80 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Und wenn Kontrollen dann halt bei ALLEN.....Anglern sowie den gesamten Fischfangflotten, die 1000 mal mehr Fische rausholen (was sie mit den untermaßigen Fischen machen lasse ich mal dahin gestellt) wie wir Angler. Aber das wäre j dann zu kosten aufwändig, und dann eventuell der Stress mit den Konzernen....nee nee, die kleinen Angler sind da die leichtere Beute, und es sieht für alle so aus als würde man jeden gleich behandeln....#c


----------



## Frieder (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Dorschotze schrieb:


> Die haben uns Angler echt auf dem Kieker. Da fährt man 300 km zum Angeln muss noch Parkschein, Unterkunft und Kutter bezahlen und wird behandelt wie ein Schwerverbrecher. Langsam hört es auf...



*Und ganau das ist der Grund, weshalb ich nicht mehr an die Ostsee fahre.*
500 km Anreise wegen 5 (i.W. fünf) Dörschchen ist mir dann doch zu blöd.
Da spar ich dann die Kohle und fahre rüber nach Dänemark... da kann man wenigstens noch vernünftig Angeln.
Und in M-V die Fische auf dem Wasser nicht filetieren zu dürfen halte ich sowieso für bekloppt.
Ein Filet läßt sich doch besser in einer Kühlbox unterbringen, als ganze Fische.


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Frieder schrieb:


> *Und ganau das ist der Grund, weshalb ich nicht mehr an die Ostsee fahre.*
> 500 km Anreise wegen 5 (i.W. fünf) Dörschchen ist mir dann doch zu blöd.
> Da spar ich dann die Kohle und fahre rüber nach Dänemark... da kann man wenigstens noch vernünftig Angeln.
> Und in M-V die Fische auf dem Wasser nicht filetieren zu dürfen halte ich sowieso für bekloppt.
> Ein Filet läßt sich doch besser in einer Kühlbox unterbringen, als ganze Fische.



sehe ich auch so! #6
Schade halt nur für die Boote, dass ihnen die kunden ausbleiben werden ... .


----------



## nowortg (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Und in ein paar Jahren sind die Dorsche wieder da aber es gibt keine Kutter mehr...


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



nowortg schrieb:


> Und in ein paar Jahren sind die Dorsche wieder da aber es gibt keine Kutter mehr...



oder die Berufsfischer haben sie eingenetzt :m


----------



## Kochtopf (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



nowortg schrieb:


> Und in ein paar Jahren sind die Dorsche wieder da aber es gibt keine Kutter mehr...



Wenn es der Markt her gibt kommen die ganz schnell wieder. Aber natürlich ist es mist für die Kutterkapitäne wenn Kunden wegbrechen. Wobei, wenn ich Dorsch will kauf ich Kabeljau


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Nein, das ist das, was ihr nicht begreift.

Weils dazu keine neuen Lizenzen als Sportfischerfahrzeug gibt.

Nur die alten haben noch Bestandsschutz.

Neue müssten nach europäischer Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie gebaut werden, was bei den Anforderungen nicht mehr finanzierbar ist. Da sind deswegen schon viele Kutter verloren gegangen (wir berichteten auch bereits 2006, wollte damals auch keiner wahrhaben).
(http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69913)

Auch aktuell haben wir das bereits klar gestellt:
Aus:
Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht erklärt mal irgendjemand diesem "kompetenten" Minister, dass die Fischer mit ihren Booten gar keine Angler fahren dürfen wegen der Zulassungen - die dürfen fischen aber eben weder Angler noch sonstige Passagiere raus fahren.
> Dazu bräuchten sie eine Zulassung entweder als Fahrgastschiff (unmöglich bei Fischkuttern) oder als Sportfischerfahrzeug (quasi auch unmöglich inzwischen nach geltendem Recht).


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hi Kochtopfangler,

grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, aber es handelt sich um ein kleines marktsegment mit hohen einstiegskosten im verhältnis zu den verdienstmöglichkeiten und daher würde ich es nicht so einschätzen. weg ist erstmal weg und einige sehr wenige könnten folgen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

so isses, warum siehe Posting drüber..


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

@Tigersclaw 
post #38 gefällt mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Die Geschichte, die einige noch praktizieren mit "Traditionskuttern" zum Dorschangeln, werden auch übrigens gerade vollends rechtlich aus der Welt geschafft (betrifft dann nicht nur Angler):
https://www.antenne.com/niedersachs...n-sos-sorgen-wegen-neuer-gesetze-id55512.html


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



nowortg schrieb:


> Und in ein paar Jahren sind die Dorsche wieder da aber es gibt keine Kutter mehr...



und keine Angler. #q


----------



## strohmer (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Frieder schrieb:


> *....* fahre rüber nach Dänemark... da kann man wenigstens noch vernünftig Angeln....



Da wirst du aber ein schönes Stück hochfahren (oder zur Nordsee rüber) müssen, bis das Baglimit nicht mehr gilt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

ist nicht so weit - gilt ja nur für ICES 22 - 24  - Bornholm z. B kein Problem.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

ihr vergesst, dass das Baglimit nicht eingeführt wurde, um den Dorsch zu schützen, sondern um die Berufsfischerei zu fördern.
Die Dorschbestände sind derzeit nicht gefährdet. 
Erholen im dem Sinne werden die Bestände sich nicht, denn jeglicher Zuwachs zum jetzigen Bestand wird den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ihr vergesst, dass das Baglimit nicht eingeführt wurde, um den Dorsch zu schützen, sondern um die Berufsfischerei zu fördern.



Und wie Thomas schon einige Male erläutert hat: Ist die lästige Konkurrenz in Form der Angelkutter erst mal weg, kommt sie wegen der Gesetzeslage auch nicht wieder zurück, wenn die Bestimmungen in einigen Jahren vielleicht wieder gelockert werden. Ziel aus Sicht der Berufsfischer erreicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

noch toller ist , die für Angler errechneten Minderfänge bleiben auf dem Papier, selbst wenn gar keiner mehr angelt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

meiner Überzeugung nach sind die Kontrollen von der Politik veranlasst, um so das Angelverbot im Belt besser durchsetzen zu können. 
Nach dem Motto: seht her, die bösen Angler halten sich nicht ans Gesetz und plündern die Ostsee.


----------



## honeybee (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Also ehrlich? Kontrollen finde ich persönlich gut und das Baglimit...dazu sage ich mal nix.

In Norwegen haben wir uns Fremdgeschämt und ich denke mal, so oder so ähnlich war es wohl auch auf den Kuttern?
Kübelweise Fisch mit rein schleppen, filetieren und gleich wieder raus. Und das Tag für Tag. 
Krank ist das. Und ja, es waren Deutsche. Wirklich peinlich.

Und wenn ich dann höre "wir sind xxxxkm gefahren, Fähre und Unterkunft und blabla" da habe ich kein Verständnis für. Und da frage ich mich, wie die ganzen Filets her geschmuggelt werden?
Aber genau solche Gierhälse sind es, die sich dann aufregen, wenn sie mal kontrolliert werden oder wenn auch in anderen Ländern Reglementierungen erschaffen werden.

Ehrlich, ich habe mich darüber sehr geärgert, als ich das mal live gesehen haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

hallo Honeybee, grundsätzlich bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung.
Nur die Gründe für die Kontrollen sind in diesem Fall m.M. äußerst zweifelhaft.


----------



## Justsu (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ihr vergesst, dass das Baglimit nicht eingeführt wurde, um den Dorsch zu schützen, sondern um die Berufsfischerei zu fördern.
> Die Dorschbestände sind derzeit nicht gefährdet.
> Erholen im dem Sinne werden die Bestände sich nicht, denn jeglicher Zuwachs zum jetzigen Bestand wird den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen.



Die Dorschquote wurde also um über 50% gesenkt, um die Berufsfischerei zu fördern!? Und die Dorschbestände sind nicht gefährdet? Interessante Argumentation!

Ich finde fünf ordentliche Dorsche pro Tag sind doch ein schöner Fang!? In vielen anderen Ländern sind Baglimits gang und gäbe und auch bei uns hört man doch immer wieder wie Angler (!) nach höheren Mindestmaßen, Baglimits, Ausweitung der Schonzeiten, etc. lauthals rufen. Wird dann mal ein (vielleicht sogar wissenschaftlich fundiertes) Baglimit festgelegt, ist's auch wieder nicht richtig... 

Besonders spannend finde ich es dann in Kombination mit den Kontrollen: Bis jetzt habe ich noch KEINEN Angler getroffen, der sich ernsthaft über Kontrollen beschwert hat! Eigentlich heißt es IMMER, dass es viel zu wenige Kontrollen gibt! Aber auch diese Einstellung scheint sich zu wandeln, wenn dann mal tatsächlich kontolliert wird!? Oder liegt es vielleicht daran, dass es hier um die "anonyme", für die meisten weit entfernt liegende Ostsee geht und nicht um den Vereinstümpel vor der Haustür???|wavey:

Und nur mal so am Rande: Als ich das bisher erste und einzige Mal auf einem Kutter (im Mai von Heiligenhafen aus) war, hat KEINER an Bord das Baglimit ausschöpfen können... liegt das jetzt an den ungefährdeten Beständen, oder an den Vorschriften?|kopfkrat

Alles natürlich wie immer nur meine Einzelmeinung!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Stulle (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Meine Meinung wäre ein baglimit mit Entnahme Fenster von bis 70cm bei fangverbot und anladepflicht für die gewerbliche Fischerei das hilfreichste. Aber das führt wohl zu Aufständen wie in Kanada.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

@Justsu

Auch Einzelmeinungen sind willkommen  

Das Baglimit ist eine recht komplexe Angelegenheit. 

Ob man nun einen, fünf oder hundert Dorsche am Tag entnehmen darf mag auf den ersten Blick vielleicht relevant sein - für die eigentliche Problematik ist es aber unerheblich. 

Mit Einführung des Baglimits wurden erstmals in der Geschichte, die Angler bei der Quotenverteilung berücksichtigt. Bisher liefen Angler immer unter dem Posten "Zu vernachlässigen" - nun haben Angler ebenfalls einen Anteil an der Quote. 

Was das bedeutet, hat man mit dem Baglimit gezeigt. Die Quotensenkung für die Berufsfischer sollte ursprünglich wesentlich drastischer ausfallen - man hat dann mit einem Taschenspielertrick den Anglern Quote weggenommen und sie den Berufsfischern dazugegeben - damit wurde ihre Quote wesentlich geringer gekürzt als zunächst geplant. 

Ganz konkret hat man errechnet durch das Baglimit fangen die Angler 900 Tonnen weniger - dafür hat man den Berufsfischern über 2000 Tonnen Quote wieder draufgegeben. 

Und da es eine EU-weite Quote ist profitieren noch nichtmal die Deutschen Berufsfischer besonders davon - denn die Dänen haben die größte Quote. Die Dorsche die Deutsche Angler jetzt theoretisch nicht fangen dürfen, werden jetzt mit 100iger Sicherheit von vorwiegend dänischen Berufsfischern gefangen.

Es gibt klare Aussagen aus Wissenschaft und Ministerien, dass der Dorsch NICHT in seiner Existenz bedroht ist, sondern es lediglich darum geht die Berufsfischerei profitabel zu halten. 

Wenn du viel Zeit hast, zieh dir mal die Podiumsdiskussion auf der Anglerdemo in Gänze rein:
[youtube1]VTpHliRB65c[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpHliRB65c 

Immer wenn es in der EU jetzt um Quoten geht gibts auch "Angler" als eine Partei - welche Auswirkungen das hat, hat man erst vor kurzem gesehen: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227 

Da steht dann plötzlich seitens der EU im Raum:


> Dass Angler auch untermaßige Fische mitnehmen müssten, diese aber nicht menschlicher Verwertung, sondern sonstiger Verwendung zu zuführen hätten und diese auf Fangbegrenzungen (z. B. Baglimit Dorsch) angerechnet werden würden.



Hinter diesem Baglimit steckt also viel viel mehr, als "5 Dorsche müssen doch reichen"... Es wurde einfach ein Werkzeug geschaffen, um die von der Wissenschaft geforderten Quotenkürzungen für die Berufsfischerei abzumildern - auf dem Rücken der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hinter diesem Baglimit steckt also viel viel mehr, als "5 Dorsche müssen doch reichen"... Es wurde einfach ein Werkzeug geschaffen, um die von der Wissenschaft geforderten Quotenkürzungen für die Berufsfischerei abzumildern - auf dem Rücken der Angler.


Das ist der Punkt, danke Franz..

Wobei man korrekterweise sagen muss:
Der EU-Industriefischerei!

Die deutsche Fischerei mit dem DFV steht da hinter den Anlern und gegen das Baglimit für Angler und gegen Angelverbote in AWZ (im Gegensatz zum DAFV, die in beiden Gebieten voll versagten) ...


----------



## Justsu (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

@Franz: Vielen Dank für die Hintergrundinformationen, das zeichnet für mich ein genaueres Bild und ich erkenne, warum es zur "Frontenbildung" gekommen ist... 

Nur eine Argumentation erschließt sich mir nicht ganz: Wieso sollten dänische Berufsfischer den deutschen Anglern die Fische wegfangen? Für die dänischen Angler wird das Limit doch sicherlich auch gelten!? Zudem fahren bestimmt wesentlich mehr deutsche in den Angelurlaub nach Dänemark, als anders herum! 

Und dass die Dorschbestände nicht bedroht sind, muss ich dann wohl so hinnehmen, wobei es mir schon komisch vorkommt, dass es bald Jahrzehnte lang nur Meldungen gab, wie sehr die Bestände überfischt sind und nun soll innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren alles wieder in Ordnung sein|kopfkrat

Schön wär's ja!

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Und nochmal meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu: Am Ende müssen wir ja alle mit und von den Ressourcen leben, egal ob Berufsfischer, Kutterkapitän oder Hobbyangler... und da finde ich die Reduktion auf 5 Dorsche/Tag bei den Hobbyanglern eigentlich verhältnismäßig, wenn die Fischer trotzdem über 50% weniger fangen dürfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Wegen der Quotenverteilung in der EU.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Danke Franz,
so muss ich das nicht noch mal erklären.


----------



## uwe Leu (23. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ja tolle Zustände und immer mehr Angler fahren nach Polen, es wäre doch gelacht wenn unsere "Starpolitiker" nicht noch die Angelkutterbrache kaputt bekommt.
Da finanzieren wir unsere eigene Schikane, die Hoffnung auf Besserung bleibt denn die Antworten kommen schnell.
Nach immer mehr Sperrungen im Schweriner See ist der Zusammenbruch im Anlauf von Charterschiff da so etwas geht schnell.
Kopf Hoch.


----------



## yukonjack (23. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Justsu schrieb:


> Die Dorschquote wurde also um über 50% gesenkt, um die Berufsfischerei zu fördern!? Und die Dorschbestände sind nicht gefährdet? Interessante Argumentation!
> 
> Ich finde fünf ordentliche Dorsche pro Tag sind doch ein schöner Fang!? In vielen anderen Ländern sind Baglimits gang und gäbe und auch bei uns hört man doch immer wieder wie Angler (!) nach höheren Mindestmaßen, Baglimits, Ausweitung der Schonzeiten, etc. lauthals rufen. Wird dann mal ein (vielleicht sogar wissenschaftlich fundiertes) Baglimit festgelegt, ist's auch wieder nicht richtig...
> 
> ...



nein, das liegt am Fanggebiet wo der Kutter hinfährt.


----------



## fischhändler (24. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hallo,
mal ne dumme Frage in die Runde
fahre von Fehmarn in dänisches Gewässer und mache meine Kiste mit Dorsch voll.
Rückfahrt nach Fehmarn.
Kontrolle?!
Jemand ne rechtliche Idee


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ja, ist ICES 22 - 24, auch da gelten Baglimit 5 Dorsche (ausser Du fährst Bornholm östlich, da wieder Ostdorsch, ohne Limit, oder aus ICES 22 - 24 raus (also Denmark hoch Richtung Kattegatt/Skagerak), dann kein Limit).

Langeland, Als, Fünen etc. gilt aber Baglimit.
Kannst nur im Unterschied zu Deutschland (S-H) legal kleine, aber maßige Dorsche zurücksetzen und nur die größten mitnehmen.

Die Frage ist (rechtlich) dabei dann nur, wer da bei Kontrollen zuständig wäre (BMEL, Dänemark oder das Land SH) ..


----------



## Hybrid (25. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Moin.

Da die Quote nun mal mit 5 Dorschen fest ist: ab 2017 kann jeder jetzt überschlägig die MAXIMALE Gesamtentnahme hochrechnen: 

überhaupt wettertechnische mögliche Angeltage x Stückzahl 5 Fische x Durchnittsgewicht x Angler von Flensburg bis Wolgast = x Tonnen 

hypotetisch: 100 x 5 x 3kg x 500 = 750.000 kg = 750 t

Das wird so wohl nie erreicht werden können - aber in den Studien fangen wir seit Jahren ein x-faches mehr :-(


----------



## exstralsunder (25. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

ein 50er Dorsch wiegt gut ein Kilo. 
Und 500 Angler zwischen Wolgast und Flensburg, scheint mir doch ein bisschen wenig...


----------



## offense80 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> .....
> Und 500 Angler zwischen Wolgast und Flensburg, scheint mir doch ein bisschen wenig...



das mag sein, ABER fahren die ALLE auch zum Hochseeangeln bzw überhaupt zum Dorsch fangen? Wie viele Angler gibt es, die NUR im Süßwasser fischen


----------



## hans albers (26. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

dazu kommen dann aber noch die, die zur ostsee fahren, um dort zu angeln  und das sind nicht wenige (trotz baglimits).

500 ??? lachhaft


----------



## offense80 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Das es MEHR als 500 sind ist wohl jedem von uns klar


----------



## cocorell (27. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ich selber hatte hier schon eine heftige Diskussion bezüglich der Fangbeschränkung. Grundsätzlich bin ich für eine verantwotungsvolle Entnahme und heiße das Baglimit, temporär, gut. Wenn sich alle, wirklich alle dran halten. Das Baglimit zieht aber auch andere, wirtschaftliche Kreise. Auf Dauer, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Tourismus auch darunter zu leiden haben wird. Aber dies ist wohl eine unendliche Geschichte. Das nur, so wird es ja z.T. gerne propagiert, der Sportangler für den Rückgang der Dorschpopulation verantwortlich sein soll empfinde ich als eine Frechheit und pure Stimmungsmache.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Man kanns immer so oder so sehen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 0ggy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So wie das Baglimit jetzt ist, ist es zum Schutz des Dorsches unnütz.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert euch?
> 
> *Heute vor genau einem Jahr:*
> *"Dorschschutz"
> ...


----------



## Berat (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte, die einige noch praktizieren mit "Traditionskuttern" zum Dorschangeln, werden auch übrigens gerade vollends rechtlich aus der Welt geschafft (betrifft dann nicht nur Angler):
> 
> https://www.antenne.com/niedersachs...n-sos-sorgen-wegen-neuer-gesetze-id55512.html





Aus der Sicht der Kutterangler lässt sich das Sicherheitsproblem - der Auslöser der Verordnungen - mit den Traditionsschiffen schlecht im Ganzen erfassen. Diese Schiffe, meist Segler, transportieren Fahrgäste. Hierbei gab es eine Reihe von schweren Unglücken, die auf den Zustand der Fahrzeuge sowie auf ungeeignetes Personal zurückzuführen waren, hier musste die EU reagieren, da die Traditionsschiffe von wichtigen Sicherheitsvorschriften befreit waren. Es liegt leider in der Natur weitgefasster Vorschriften, dass auch die Regelungsobjekte betroffen sind, deren Umstände keinen Anlass zur Intervention gegeben haben. Wenn man Traditionsschiff+Unfall googled, dann bekommt man einen Eindruck von den Geschehnissen. Ein auf Grund von Verrottung brechender Großbaum erschlägt Fahrgast etc. Entsprechende Ereignisse auf Angelkuttern: Fehlanzeige. Für eine entsprechende Ausnahme fehlt die Lobby.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

SO NOCH MAL WAS ZUM BAGLIMIT ICH HABE ALS ANGELGESCHÄFTSINHABER AN EINER STUDIE VOM ROSTOCKER FISCHEREIAMT MITGEMACHT BZW: MEINE KUNDEN DIE ANGELKARTEN FÜR DIE OSTSEE GEKAUFT HABEN...DA ICH MIT MEINEN KUNDEN AUCH SELBER RAUSGEFAHREN BIN HABE ICH DANN DIE ANONYMEN ZETTEL DER AUSFANGMENGEN WEITERGELEITET UND SIE ABER VORHER GELESEN da wurden fiche gefangen das eigentlich die ganze ostsee hätte leer sein müsen also braucht sich der angler gar nicht wundern das es so weit gekommen ist.wenn ich mit dem boot draussen war haben sie komischerweise sehr sehr wenig gefangen
.....|bla:

SO UND JETZT DENKT MAL DRÜBER NACH.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Berat schrieb:


> Entsprechende Ereignisse auf Angelkuttern: Fehlanzeige.* Für eine entsprechende Ausnahme fehlt die Lobby.*


Problem erkannt!



esox02 schrieb:


> SO NOCH MAL WAS ZUM BAGLIMIT ICH HABE ALS ANGELGESCHÄFTSINHABER AN EINER STUDIE VOM ROSTOCKER FISCHEREIAMT MITGEMACHT BZW: MEINE KUNDEN DIE ANGELKARTEN FÜR DIE OSTSEE GEKAUFT HABEN...DA ICH MIT MEINEN KUNDEN AUCH SELBER RAUSGEFAHREN BIN HABE ICH DANN DIE ANONYMEN ZETTEL DER AUSFANGMENGEN WEITERGELEITET UND SIE ABER VORHER GELESEN da wurden fiche gefangen das eigentlich die ganze ostsee hätte leer sein müsen also braucht sich der angler gar nicht wundern das es so weit gekommen ist.wenn ich mit dem boot draussen war haben sie komischerweise sehr sehr wenig gefangen
> .....|bla:
> 
> SO UND JETZT DENKT MAL DRÜBER NACH.....


NICHT PERSÖNLCIH GEMEINT!! 
NUR MAL ZUM DRÜBER NACHDENKEN!! 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Wer als Angler diesen "Wissenschaftlern" noch immer Daten zur Verfügung stellt, dem sollen alle Haken rosten, bevor sie zum ersten Mal ins Wasser kommen. Alles was mit Thünen, Helmholtz, Geomar etc. zu tun hat, kriegt von mir persönlich definitiv keinerlei Daten mehr.


----------



## Gambolputty (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



esox02 schrieb:


> SO NOCH MAL WAS ZUM BAGLIMIT ICH HABE ALS ANGELGESCHÄFTSINHABER AN EINER STUDIE VOM ROSTOCKER FISCHEREIAMT MITGEMACHT BZW: MEINE KUNDEN DIE ANGELKARTEN FÜR DIE OSTSEE GEKAUFT HABEN...DA ICH MIT MEINEN KUNDEN AUCH SELBER RAUSGEFAHREN BIN HABE ICH DANN DIE ANONYMEN ZETTEL DER AUSFANGMENGEN WEITERGELEITET UND SIE ABER VORHER GELESEN da wurden fiche gefangen das eigentlich die ganze ostsee hätte leer sein müsen also braucht sich der angler gar nicht wundern das es so weit gekommen ist.wenn ich mit dem boot draussen war haben sie komischerweise sehr sehr wenig gefangen
> .....|bla:
> 
> SO UND JETZT DENKT MAL DRÜBER NACH.....



Warum schreist du so? #t


----------



## offense80 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Büschen aggro der Herr? Oder ist deine Tastatur kaputt? Ist doch aber schön wie ein "Angelgeschäftinhaber" über die Leute herzieht, die ihm seinen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren. Das ist echt Service am Kunden.
Da brauch man sich jetzt nicht mehr wundern wenn die Kunden weg bleiben würden oder werden.

NUR MAL DRÜBER NACHDENKEN


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



offense80 schrieb:


> Büschen aggro der Herr? Oder ist deine Tastatur kaputt? Ist doch aber schön wie ein "Angelgeschäftinhaber" über die Leute herzieht, die ihm seinen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren. Das ist echt Service am Kunden.
> Da brauch man sich jetzt nicht mehr wundern wenn die Kunden weg bleiben würden oder werden.
> 
> NUR MAL DRÜBER NACHDENKEN




Moin Micha, 
das ist wie auf den Kuttern........ durch "seltsames Verhalten" gegenüber den Gästen oder Kunden "
filtern sich manche Besatzungen, Kutterkapitäne oder  "Angelgeschäftinhaber" selbst raus....... brauch keiner nachhelfen, funzt von ganz allein


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

So extrem daneben finde ich das was Esox02 geschrieben hat nicht. Er meint ja nur, dass die Angeberei und die Prahlerei mit Fischen, die man gar nicht gefangen hat, kontraproduktiv sein kann. Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden. Und in der aktuellen Situation, wo dem Angler das Wort im Maul umgedreht wird, scheint er damit Recht zu haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

@Buttweisser

Esox02 hat das geschrieben, nicht gambolputty  Aber deine Schlussfolgerung ist natürlich dennoch richtig. 

Man muss sich sehr genau überlegen ob man wirklich irgendwelche Fangdaten an irgendwelche Institute rausgibt, ich persönlcih würde das nicht machen. 

Man kann leider nicht sicher sein - wer die Daten dann wie interpretiert und wozu sie am Ende herhalten müssen.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Moin und danke Franz für deine Richtigstellung. Ich habs geändert.


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Er meint ja nur, dass die Angeberei und die Prahlerei mit Fischen, die man gar nicht gefangen hat, kontraproduktiv sein kann. Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden. Und in der aktuellen Situation, wo dem Angler das Wort im Maul umgedreht wird, scheint er damit Recht zu haben.



Diese Befürchtungen hatten wir von Beginn an, als Thünen die Zahlen zu den Anglerfängen veröffentlicht hat. Reale Fänge + Anglerlatein = 3000 Tonnen. Gerade weil die durchschnittlichen Fänge von unseren Erfahrungen teilweise stark abwichen. Auf unsere Anfrage an Thünen, ob es bei den durchschnittlichen Fängen zwischen den Ergebnissen der Erprober vor Ort (real geprüfte Fänge) und der Telefonumfrage Unterschiede geben würde, haben wir keine aussagefähige Antwort erhalten. Eher ein "keine Auswertung vorhanden".

Das deckt sich mit unseren Befürchtungen!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Das kann man ja alles drehen und wenden wie man will. Ich kann auch spekulieren, dass niedrige Fangmeldungen dazu führen, dass entsprechende Stellen sich für Fangbegrenzungen aussprechen, weil eben scheinbar "nix" da ist. 
Oder eben man spekuliert, dass hohe Fangmenden diese Stellen dazu veranlassen, eine Fangbegrenzung auszusprechen, weil eben so viel gefangen wird, dass vielleicht bald "nix" mehr da ist.

Das hilft alles nix weiter. Baglimit ist da, Dorsch ist sehr sehr wenig da (zumindest in verwertbarer Größe), also passt das aktuell schon. Es erreichen doch eh die meisten nicht mal das Baglimit. Und wenn doch mal, dann eben weiter auf Platte.

Wir verzeichen im Land seit Jahren einen stetigen Rückgang der Fasane. Es gibt kein Baglimit, aber die Jäger halten sich auch ohne stark zurück mit der Bejagung. Ohne großen Aufschrei. Macht doch auch keinen Sinn, die letzten auch noch tot zu schießen. 
Den Wink der Angler in Richtung Berufsfischer könnten die Jäger auch machen und sagen, der Hauptgrund für den Rückgang sind Biotopzerstörung, Insektensterben durch Spritzmittel und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Bringt aber nichts, im Zweifel geht man am Besten mit gutem Beispiel voran und bejagt nur sehr zurückhaltend bis gar nicht. Ob das die Rettung ist - vermutlich nicht. Aber ich halte das trotzdem für richtig!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also ehrlich? Kontrollen finde ich persönlich gut und das Baglimit...dazu sage ich mal nix.
> 
> In Norwegen haben wir uns Fremdgeschämt und ich denke mal, so oder so ähnlich war es wohl auch auf den Kuttern?
> Kübelweise Fisch mit rein schleppen, filetieren und gleich wieder raus. Und das Tag für Tag.
> ...



Es scheint unter uns Anglern tatsächlich besonders viele gierige Dummköpfe zu geben.
Als denkender Mensch muß man da kotzen!
Hier wird sich mächtig erregt wegen einer Kontrolle, und vielfach aufs Ausland verwiesen, wo doch ALLES sooo viel besser ist und man "einfach so" fischen darf.
Wer einmal gesehen hat wie man in den USA mit Anglern verfährt die sich nicht an die, teilweise sehr umfänglichen, Regeln halten, wird unsere Kontrollorgane mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.
In Norge gibt es schon erste Stimmen die sich für ein generelles Angelverbot für Touristen aussprechen.
Wenn das kommt, kann niemand die Schuld in der Politik suchen; das schaffen wir mit Gier und Dummheit ganz alleine..!
Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Dorsch ist sehr sehr wenig da (zumindest in verwertbarer Größe), also passt das aktuell schon. (....)
> 
> Wir verzeichen im Land seit Jahren einen stetigen Rückgang der Fasane. Es gibt kein Baglimit, aber die Jäger halten sich auch ohne stark zurück mit der Bejagung. Ohne großen Aufschrei. Macht doch auch keinen Sinn, die letzten auch noch tot zu schießen.
> Den Wink der Angler in Richtung Berufsfischer könnten die Jäger auch machen und sagen, der Hauptgrund für den Rückgang sind Biotopzerstörung, Insektensterben durch Spritzmittel und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Bringt aber nichts, im Zweifel geht man am Besten mit gutem Beispiel voran und bejagt nur sehr zurückhaltend bis gar nicht. Ob das die Rettung ist - vermutlich nicht. Aber ich halte das trotzdem für richtig!
> ...



Erstens ist ausreichend Dorsch vorhanden (siehe Fischsterben in der Eckernförder Bucht). Zweitens hat das Baglimit nichts mit Bestandschutz zu tun (an anderer Stelle gefühlte 10.000 mal erklärt) und drittens ist Dein Beispiel mit den Jägern/ Fasanen nicht vergleichbar. Meinst Du denn die Jäger würden sich ruhig verhalten, wenn eine "Fasanenindustrie" ungestört die Tiere weiter abknallen und verkaufen dürfte?


----------



## offense80 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es scheint unter uns Anglern tatsächlich besonders viele gierige Dummköpfe zu geben.
> Als denkender Mensch muß man da kotzen!
> Hier wird sich mächtig erregt wegen einer Kontrolle, und vielfach aufs Ausland verwiesen, wo doch ALLES sooo viel besser ist und man "einfach so" fischen darf.
> Wer einmal gesehen hat wie man in den USA mit Anglern verfährt die sich nicht an die, teilweise sehr umfänglichen, Regeln halten, wird unsere Kontrollorgane mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.
> ...




Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen kaum vorstellen, da Norwegen auf die Touristen angewiesen ist ( wie die Kutterkapitäne hier auf ihre Kunden)


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Sorry,aber Norwegen ist ganz sicher nicht auf Touris angewiesen und auf Angeltouris schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hi!
Die haben ein "Volksvermögen" von knapp 180000€ je Einwohner angespart, während wir 40000 Miese pro Kopf haben.
Auf den Angeltourismus können die ganz gut verzichten, wenn sie denn wollen, weil ihnen das kriminelle Verhalten der Angler zu sehr mißfällt.
Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die Norweger mit ihrer Natur ganz anders umgehen als wir.. .
Einfach mal weiter plündern und abwarten... .
Petri#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hat was mit Fehmarn zu tun und den Kontrollen??
Das versteh ich nicht...


----------



## zander67 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die haben ein "Volksvermögen" von knapp 180000€ je Einwohner angespart, während wir 40000 Miese pro Kopf haben.
> Auf den Angeltourismus können die ganz gut verzichten, wenn sie denn wollen, weil ihnen das kriminelle Verhalten der Angler zu sehr mißfällt.
> Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die Norweger mit ihrer Natur ganz anders umgehen als wir.. .
> ...



Sorry für den OT.
Aber das Bild passt zum Satz, dass "die Norweger mit ihrer Natur ganz anders umgehen als wir."
Wenn ich so etwas lese, muss ich immer schmunzeln. 

Das war kein Unfall, alte Autos werden einfach in den Fjord gerollt und das ist kein Einzelfall.
Hier ist es aber schief gegangen.




Bin jetzt wieder weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

eher unfreiwillig und in D:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332319

Und damit wieder zurück ONTOPIC:
*Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

DANKE!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erstens ist ausreichend Dorsch vorhanden (siehe Fischsterben in der Eckernförder Bucht). Zweitens hat das Baglimit nichts mit Bestandschutz zu tun (an anderer Stelle gefühlte 10.000 mal erklärt) und drittens ist Dein Beispiel mit den Jägern/ Fasanen nicht vergleichbar. Meinst Du denn die Jäger würden sich ruhig verhalten, wenn eine "Fasanenindustrie" ungestört die Tiere weiter abknallen und verkaufen dürfte?



Glaubst du wirklich, dass ausreichend Dorsch vorhanden ist? Ich schrieb von "verwertbaren Dorschen", nicht vom Jungfisch, der scheinbar wirklich in passablen Mengen da ist. 
Die Fangberichte der Angler sind doch durch die Bank schlecht, wenn man hier aufmerksam liest. 
Die Kuttertouren bringen ein, zwei maßige Fische pro Angler. Das ist doch eine Katastrophe. Kann doch nicht sein, dass die Leute plötzlich alle nicht mehr angeln können, oder die Skipper die Dorsche nicht finden, obwohl sie angeblich da sind. Selbst die Guides berichten, dass man kaum an das Baglimit kommt. 
Alle Fotos vom Fischsterben die ich gesehen habe, zeigten kleinere Dorsche - Unmengen davon habe ich nicht gesehen. Aber ich bin nicht vor Ort. Was das angeht seid ihr näher dran, das ist ganz klar. 
Dass die Fischer (vor allem die "Großen") auch mehr zurück stecken sollten, sehe ich ja auch so. Aber ich bleibe dabei, die Angler sollten in Sachen Bestandsschutz mit absolut bestem Beispiel vorangehen. Das unterscheidet uns eben auch positiv von der industriellen Fischerei. 
Wenn ich schon solche "Umfragen" hier sehe, wie "Haltet ihr euch an das Baglimit", kommen mir die Nackenhaare hoch. Wie können wir, die sich immer über Gängelei der Politik beschweren, hier im öffentlichen Raum solche Themen besprechen???? #d

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Wo sonst ausser das öffentlich zu diskutieren?

Ohne Druck aus der Öffentlichkeit bescheisst Dich als Angler Politik und die Schützerhorden von vorne bis hinten OHNE JEDEN FACHLICHEN Hintergrund, siehe bei dem da mitdiskutierenden Landtagsabgeordneten aus S-H, der zugeben musste abgetsimmt haben, ohne überhaupt das zu Grunde liegende Dokument gelesen und/oder verstanden zu haben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4730308#post4730308


----------



## KaroFisch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum man sich so über Kontrollen aufregt. Wenn es keine Kontrollen gäbe würde man sich darüber aufregen das es ein Baglimit gibt aber es nicht überprüft wird. 
Es wird dann manchen Aluhelmträgern nach natürlich nur bei deutschen Staatsbürgern kontrolliert. 
Ich wundere mich warum nicht das halbe Board aus ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern besteht wenn alle es besser können. Ist wohl wie beim Fussball. Eigeninteressenhooliganism.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo sonst ausser das öffentlich zu diskutieren?
> 
> Ohne Druck aus der Öffentlichkeit bescheisst Dich als Angler Politik und die Schützerhorden von vorne bis hinten OHNE JEDEN FACHLICHEN Hintergrund, siehe bei dem da mitdiskutierenden Landtagsabgeordneten aus S-H, der zugeben musste abgetsimmt haben, ohne überhaupt das zu Grunde liegende Dokument gelesen und/oder verstanden zu haben:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4730308#post4730308



Bei allem Missmut gegenüber Verbänden und Politik (ich bin da ja durchaus bei dir), dürfen wir trotzdem nicht vergessen dass wir uns an Recht und Gesetzt zu halten haben. Wer es nicht tut, soll es lassen und sich nicht erwischen lassen. Aber hier so etwas zu dikutieren, ob man sich an das Baglimit hält oder nicht, das geht mal überhaupt gar nicht. Damit sind wir nicht besser als deine Gutmenschen, Schützerindustrie und was du sonst noch für nette Worte für die Kollegen hast. 

Unser schlechtes Image und die miese Lobby wird nicht dadurch besser, dass wir mit Rechtsbruch "drohen". Schon gar nicht in einem öffentlich einsehbaren Forum. Am Stammtisch kann von mir aus jeder gröhlen was er will - aber hier gehört sowas nicht hin! 

Die Angler und Jäger haben lange Jahre leider selbst viel zu viel dafür getan, dass wir im Ansehen nicht unbedingt besonders gut da stehen. Damit sollte nun endlich Schluss sein. Dazu gehört auch, dass man bestehende Verbote ganz klar akzeptiert und entsprechend danach handelt. Dass man mit allen legalen Mitteln dagegen angehen sollte, wenn man die Verbote für falsch hält, ist natürlich durchaus ok. 

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Stimmt....

Wir müssen uns an Recht und Gesetz halten..

Und Abgeordnete dürfen abstimmen und Gesetze für uns machen, ohne jede Ahnung von der Materie, wie da bewiesen wurde.

DAS gehört öffentlich gemacht und angeprangert, wie solche Gesetze von Anglerfeinden in der schützergetriebenen Politik, Behörden und "Wissenschaft" gegen angelnde Bürger gemacht werden!!

Eingeknickt und der Schwanz eingezogen wurde seitens der Angler schon zu lange...

Aber das kann ja jeder halten wie er will...

Ich werde jedenfalls weiter solche Anglerfeinde anprangern, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein..

Dazu kommt noch, dass die Kontrollen gerade in Heiligenhafen rechtlich nicht ganz unproblematisch sind, da es ganz drauf ankommt, wo die Kutter unterwegs waren..

In den AWZ sind nicht Landesbehörden zuständig, sondern BMEL, und die haben meines Wissens immer noch keine Sanktionsverordnung, so dass man da als Angler nicht belangt werden könnte.

Gaaanz so einfach ist das alles nicht....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Alles jut. Aber man sollte schon schauen, dass man ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl behält, und sich nicht auf die gleiche Stufe mit Politikern und wenig für die Angler schaffenden Verbänden stellt. 
Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht der richtige Weg!

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Und solange Tierrechtler vor Gericht freigesprochen werden nach Einbrüchen bei Landwirten (http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/magdeburg/revision-nach-freispruch-der-tierschuetzer-100.html), weil die Angeklagten "das Tierwohl zum Ziel gehabt hätten", da habe ich damit, dann zivilem Ungehorsam oder Notwehr gegen so bescheuerte Gesetze und Verordnungen gegen angelnde Bürger zu verurteilen, so meine Schwierigkeiten.

Ob da auch so tolle Abgeordnete mit machen wie im Beispiel oben, die nicht mal lesen, was sie abstimmen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

hier geht es um .....
 Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn.

nich um Blutdruck.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

richtig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass die Kontrollen gerade in Heiligenhafen rechtlich nicht ganz unproblematisch sind, da es ganz drauf ankommt, wo die Kutter unterwegs waren..
> 
> In den AWZ sind nicht Landesbehörden zuständig, sondern BMEL, und die haben meines Wissens immer noch keine Sanktionsverordnung, so dass man da als Angler nicht belangt werden könnte.
> 
> Gaaanz so einfach ist das alles nicht....


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und solange Tierrechtler vor Gericht freigesprochen werden nach Einbrüchen bei Landwirten (http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/magdeburg/revision-nach-freispruch-der-tierschuetzer-100.html), weil die Angeklagten "das Tierwohl zum Ziel gehabt hätten", da habe ich damit, dann zivilem Ungehorsam oder Notwehr gegen so bescheuerte Gesetze und Verordnungen gegen angelnde Bürger zu verurteilen, so meine Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> Ob da auch so tolle Abgeordnete mit machen wie im Beispiel oben, die nicht mal lesen, was sie abstimmen?



So jemand ist kein "Landwirt", sondern ein Tierquäler der übelsten Sorte! Ein ekeleregender Betrüger. Und Du findest es nicht gut, das diese Leute Freigesprochen wurden???
Da komm ich nicht mehr mit...:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt zur Zeit keine Ahndungsmöglichkeit in S-H außer die  Festsetzung eines Zwangsgeldes. Da dieses grundsätzlich vorab  schriftlich angedroht werden muss, ist man also als Ersttäter quasi  straffrei. Wird man darüber hinaus erwischt, kostet das 50.- Euro  Zwangsgeld plus 35.- Euro für jeden Dorsch über dem Baglimit. Hinzu  kommen 25.- Euro Verwaltungsgebühr und 3,50 Euro Zustellungsgeld  (Porto). Somit kostet beim zweiten Vergehen der sechste Dorsch schlappe  113,50 Euro.
> 
> Da die Verordnung nur für 2017 gilt, muss in 2018 bei einer neuen  Verordnung natürlich das Zwangsgeld wieder im Vorfeld angedroht werden.  Anders verhält es sich, wenn die Seefischerei- Bußgeldverordnung  dahingehend verändert wird (also das Baglimit erfasst wiird) oder die  KüFo angepasst wird.


Hat sich da eigentlich schon was getan diesbezüglich oder bestehen in S-H immer real eigentlich keine Sanktionsmöglichkeiten diesbezüglich?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich warum nicht das halbe Board aus ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern besteht wenn alle es besser können.



Deshalb bin ich ja auch als Fischereiaufseher für die Behörde in S-H tätig. Weil ich es besser kann .

Spaß beiseite, es gibt tatsächlich Kontrolleure, die ein wenig neben der Spur sind. Gerade in Ostholstein gibt es da häufiger Kritik und ich habe diesbezüglich bereits Kontakt mit dem Melur aufgenommen. Kontrollen sind wichtig und richtig, aber wie über all im Leben kommt es auf das WIE an! Wenn ein Kontrolleur als Touristenabwehrgerät die Kotrollen praktiziert, kann das niemand gutheißen, oder?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat sich da eigentlich schon was getan diesbezüglich oder bestehen in S-H immer real eigentlich keine Sanktionsmöglichkeiten diesbezüglich?





Es gibt meiner Meinung nach weiterhin zur Zeit keine Ahndungsmöglichkeit in S-H, außer die  Festsetzung eines Zwangsgeldes. Da dieses grundsätzlich vorab  schriftlich angedroht werden muss, ist man also als Ersttäter quasi  straffrei. Wird man darüber hinaus erwischt, kostet das 50.- Euro  Zwangsgeld plus 35.- Euro für jeden Dorsch über dem Baglimit. Hinzu  kommen 25.- Euro Verwaltungsgebühr und 3,50 Euro Zustellungsgeld  (Porto). Somit kostet beim zweiten Vergehen der sechste Dorsch schlappe  113,50 Euro.

Da die bisherige Verordnung nur für 2017 gilt, muss in 2018 bei der neuen  Verordnung natürlich das Zwangsgeld wieder im Vorfeld angedroht werden.  Anders verhält es sich, wenn die Seefischerei- Bußgeldverordnung  dahingehend verändert wird (also das Baglimit erfasst wiird) oder die  KüFo angepasst wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kontrolle nach Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

danke


----------

